# Milan: pasticcio Uefa. Europa League sacrificata?



## admin (5 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia. 

La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.

Tutto dipenderà dal TAS. Se verranno confermate le violazioni, le possibilità di manovra da parte del Milan si ridurranno al minimo. In caso contrario, una seconda vittoria al TAS sarebbe un precedente decisivo anche per il giudizio ora sospeso. *Ma il Milan spera sempre in un accordo, e potrebbe decidere di sacrificare l'Europa League per ottenere più tempo per il pareggio di bilancio*. 

Si spera che i tempi siano celeri, in modo che il Milan possa pianificare il mercato. E la new entry *Boban*, in Fifa è stato sempre in conflitto con la Uefa per il FPF. 

Anche *Roma e Torino* attendono il responso, che potrebbe non arrivare in tempo. in quel caso il Milan giocherebbe sicuramente l'Europa League, ma posticiperebbe il problema.

*La GDS* in edicola: il TAS al momento non ha ancora fissato udienze interne. Il Milan starebbe pensando di chiedere una proceduta d'urgenza, in modo da non far accavallare tutto il faldone. I due procedimenti potrebbero essere unificati al TAS. Il club rossonero vuole allungare al break even dal 2021 al 2022.

*Il Giornale*: il attesa del pronunciamento del TAS, per il Milan sarà Europa League. I legali di Elliott devono preparare i documenti per il ricorso e negoziare con la camera giudicante. Il provvedimento del TAS difficilmente arriverà prima dell'inizio della stagione europea. Possibili contro-ricorsi da parte di Roma e Torino, ma non avrebbero successo considerato che la sanzione è stata congelata.

*La Stampa:* l'udienza del TAS dovrebbe arrivare in tempi brevi, perchè condiziona anche Roma e Torino.


----------



## andreima (5 Giugno 2019)

Se non ci colpiscono ora che siamo scoperti non so quando riusciranno a farlo.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## bmb (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...



Ennesima dimostrazione del castello di carta del fpf. La scusa ridicola per non investire pesantemente sulla rosa a cui credono solo alcuni tifosi boccaloni.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ennesima dimostrazione del castello di carta del fpf. La scusa ridicola per non investire pesantemente sulla rosa a cui credono solo alcuni tifosi boccaloni.



.


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Giugno 2019)

Si parla di esclusione dell'el per guadagnare un anno in più sul pareggio di bilancio.Non mi sembra un accordo equo sinceramente.


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Giugno 2019)

Per me la Uefa ha capito che il TAS ci darà ragione non salteremo nessuna coppa e ci daranno una sorta di voluntary agreement.La Uefa rischia grosso dovesse ancora mettere i bastoni tra le ruote al Milan Elliott potrebbe richiedere un risarcimento danni enorme.Quindi alla Uefa conviene stare schisci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...


Idiott che si vorrebbe far squalificare per avere un anno in più per pareggiare il bilancio  Della serie: chissene dei risultati sportivi, l’importante è arrivare al pareggio il prima possibile per levarsi di culo. Veramente politica vincente.


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Idiott che si vorrebbe far squalificare per avere un anno in più per pareggiare il bilancio  Della serie: chissene dei risultati sportivi, l’importante è arrivare al pareggio il prima possibile per levarsi di culo. Veramente politica vincente.



Mah in verità è l'opposto...
Si fa dare un'anno in più per poter rinforzare ulteriormente la squadra senza dover smantellare tutto.Ma questo è quello che dicono i giornalisti...
Secondo me Elliott è decisa ad andare fino in fondo e non solo giocherà tutte le coppe se qualificata ma otterrà un voluntary agreement facendo decadere tutti gli anni imputati a gestioni precedenti.
Altro che multe dell'Uefa mi sa che sarà la Uefa a dover risarcire il Milan per tutti danni di immagine e di gestione che ci stà creando.
Un conto è stabilire un percorso concordato per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio e questo è interesse di Elliott in quanto non è una Onlus ma non si può pregiudicare l'obbiettivo a suon di blocchi ritardi sentenze multe incognite.Prendete pure per i fondelli Gazidis e ascoltate le minchiate che dicono gli interisti...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...



Niente di strano e imprevisto. 
Hanno rinviato tutto alla decisione del TAS che sta lì proprio per redimere casi come il nostro.

Due settimane fa è stato deferito anche il City, che rischia l'esclusione dalla champions, siamo un po' meno soli.

Comunque il problema centrale non è tanto il gioco di carte coi tribunali ma un bilancio in perenne rosso, con botte da 80 100 milioni ogni anno. Nè Elliott ne chiunque altro può ritenere sostenibile una situazione simile, la Uefa non c'entra nulla e viene usata solo come scusa.


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ennesima dimostrazione del castello di carta del fpf. La scusa ridicola per non investire pesantemente sulla rosa a cui credono solo alcuni tifosi boccaloni.



Ma Elliot è stato chiarissimo per il tramite di Gazidis...non ci saranno più bilanci in rosso spaventoso ma non per il FPF ma perché Elliot (anche giustamente) non vuole metterci un euro in più...e vale anche x il bilancio in chiusura che al momento è sui - 70...non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Elliot mette 70 milioni x ripianare....è praticamente scontato che prima del 30 giugno sarà venduto Donnarumma ad una cifra vicina al deficit di bilancio....


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

*La GDS in edicola: il TAS al momento non ha ancora fissato udienze interne. Il Milan starebbe pensando di chiedere una proceduta d'urgenza, in modo da non far accavallare tutto il faldone. I due procedimenti potrebbero essere unificati al TAS. Il club rossonero vuole allungare al break even dal 2021 al 2022. *


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Mah in verità è l'opposto...
> Si fa dare un'anno in più per poter rinforzare ulteriormente la squadra senza dover smantellare tutto.Ma questo è quello che dicono i giornalisti...
> Secondo me Elliott è decisa ad andare fino in fondo e non solo giocherà tutte le coppe se qualificata ma otterrà un voluntary agreement facendo decadere tutti gli anni imputati a gestioni precedenti.
> Altro che multe dell'Uefa mi sa che sarà la Uefa a dover risarcire il Milan per tutti danni di immagine e di gestione che ci stà creando.
> Un conto è stabilire un percorso concordato per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio e questo è interesse di Elliott in quanto non è una Onlus ma non si può pregiudicare l'obbiettivo a suon di blocchi ritardi sentenze multe incognite.Prendete pure per i fondelli Gazidis e ascoltate le minchiate che dicono gli interisti...


L'obiettivo di Elliott è sempre quello: affermare i diritti di nuovo azionista, che vuole intraprendere nel club senza dover rispondere dei passivi di gestione maturati dalla precedente proprietà nel monitoring period, in essere a cavallo del change of control, principio che, del resto, è immanente al regolamento del FPF, versione 2015, là dove viene istituito il c.d. voluntary agreement, inspegabilmente mai concesso dalla Uefa, pur in presenza di presupposti per la sua applicazione, sì da essere di fatto disapplicato dalla Uefa stessa; in una minore ipotesi, di dover rispondere di quei passivi, agli effetti del rispetto della c.d. break even rule, in un tempo più ampio, compatibile con i normali cicli di sviluppo della attività sportiva e di impresa, senza dover ricorrere a tagli di spesa o di giocatori, sacrificando la competitività sportiva, che è proprio il modo normale attraverso cui un club di calcio può alzare i ricavi. La novità del provvedimento di ieri è che la Uefa considera rilevante e non manifestamente infondato questo ragionamento, a base del motivo di gravame in tal senso proposto dal Milan innanzi al Tas-Cas di Losanna, e si rimette alla suprema magistratura arbitrale sportiva internazionale per valutarne la fondatezza, ed adeguarvisi, e non solo in questa fattispecie, ma anche in altre consimili in futuro, a cominciare dal procedimento, oggi sospeso, sulla violazione del Milan nel periodo 15-18. Si, perché, come noto, il Tas-Cas di Losanna, attraverso l'istituto del lodo, può assumere decisioni in diritto, che, senza modificare direttamente le norme impugnate, ne propongono una interpretazione orientata al rispetto di principii di ordinamenti sovranazionali di rango superiore (diritto interno svizzero, quale diritto di stabilimento dell'Ente normante la disposizione oggetto di censura, diritto comunitario, diritto internazionale generale di formazione consuetudinaria, la c.d. lex sportiva), con un una decisione che giocoforza avrebbe il valore di precedente vincolante per i futuri provvedimenti. Ed è dunque chiaro che una eventuale decisione dell'arbitro di Losanna che, in accoglimento del ricorso del Milan, annullasse la sanzione per il 14/17, affermando che il club, oggetto di recente change of control societario, abbia diritto di raggiungere il break even result in un tempo più ampio (nella norma sul voluntary agreement, in linea di principio applicabile in via analogica o suppletiva, addirittura un quinquennio), senza dover rispondere del deficit aggregato maturato dalla precedente proprietà controllante nel monitoring period in essere alla data della decisione, porterebbe all'effetto che il procedimento disciplinare, oggi sospeso, e quelli ulteriori eventualmente ancorati sul medesimo principio, verrebbero ad essere travolti. La Uefa, dunque, scende sul terreno di scontro con il Milan, questa è la vera novità del provvedimento di ieri, e, consapevole dei limiti e vizi esistenti nel proprio regolamento sul Fair Play Finanziario, accetta che esso possa essere riformato in via giurisprudenziale, anche perché eventuali deroghe per accordi transattivi, diretti o indiretti, con un club non sarebbero accettati da altri, che potrebbero considerarli, a ragione, discriminatori nei loro riguardi, a legislazione invariata. Dopo i tuoni e fulmini annunciati lo scorso anno da Ceferin nei confronti di chi osasse discutere il verbo del FPF, una posizione sorprendemente più ragionevole, ponderata, da parte della Uefa, consapevole del fatto che ci sono giudici internazionali, esterni alla Uefa, dunque not embedded, cui i clubs sempre più frequentemente si rivolgeranno in futuro (la notizia di ieri di AP sul City ne è un esempio), che giudicano, e giudicheranno, secondo diritto, e non secondo ragione politica. Ora, parola a Losanna, che ben giudichi, ed incrociamo tutti le dita.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...



*Il Giornale: il attesa del pronunciamento del TAS, per il Milan sarà Europa League. I legali di Elliott devono preparare i documenti per il ricorso e negoziare con la camera giudicante. Il provvedimento del TAS difficilmente arriverà prima dell'inizio della stagione europea. Possibili contro-ricorsi da parte di Roma e Torino, ma non avrebbero successo considerato che la sanzione è stata congelata.*


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Idiott che si vorrebbe far squalificare per avere un anno in più per pareggiare il bilancio  Della serie: chissene dei risultati sportivi, l’importante è arrivare al pareggio il prima possibile per levarsi di culo. Veramente politica vincente.



Veramente Elliot ha chiesto un anno in più per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio, ergo non vuole arrivarci il prima possibile.

P.S. Occhio che se continui a usare nomignoli e a postare Fake News su di loro ti ritrovi un loro avvocato a casa


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La GDS in edicola: il TAS al momento non ha ancora fissato udienze interne. Il Milan starebbe pensando di chiedere una proceduta d'urgenza, in modo da non far accavallare tutto il faldone. I due procedimenti potrebbero essere unificati al TAS. Il club rossonero vuole allungare al break even dal 2021 al 2022. *


Ma di che parla, Gazzetta? Sul secondo procedimento in Uefa, oggi sospeso, non vi è provvedimento, quindi nessuna impugnazione al Tas, quindi nessun procedimento da riunire al primo. Mah.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il attesa del pronunciamento del TAS, per il Milan sarà Europa League. I legali di Elliott devono preparare i documenti per il ricorso e negoziare con la camera giudicante. Il provvedimento del TAS difficilmente arriverà prima dell'inizio della stagione europea. Possibili contro-ricorsi da parte di Roma e Torino, ma non avrebbero successo considerato che la sanzione è stata congelata.*


La notizia vera di ieri è che non vi è nessun negoziato tra Milan e Uefa. Tutti attenderanno la decisione di Losanna, e vi si adegueranno. Stop.


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...



bah... io non ci capisco nulla, se è una notizia positiva o negativa. Nessuno lo sa probabilmente. Si potrebbe pensare che la Uefa se "la fa sotto" perchè teme il TAS e ci lascerà più libertà. Oppure che aspettano per poi infliggerci una punizione ancora peggiore (tanto se facciamo l'EL e poi ci mandano arbitri come quelli dell'anno scorso c'è poco da ridere)


----------



## sunburn (6 Giugno 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma di che parla, Gazzetta? Sul secondo procedimento in Uefa, oggi sospeso, non vi è provvedimento, quindi nessuna impugnazione al Tas, quindi nessun procedimento da riunire al primo. Mah.


Alcune domande.
-Può succedere che il TAS stabilisca che il termine del 2021 e la sanzione eventuale dell'esclusione non siano proporzionati e rinvii tutto alla UEFA per una rideterminazione e, in quella sede(quindi non al TAS), ci sia una riunione dei due procedimenti?
-In generale, il TAS può stabilire una pena di sua iniziativa o può solo rinviare alla UEFA stabilendo i criteri?
-Se il TAS conferma la sanzione per il triennio 14-17, in sede di giudizio sul triennio 15-18 gli anni 15/16 e 16/17 sarebbero assorbiti dalla prima sentenza e, quindi, saremmo di fatto giudicati solo per l'anno 17-18?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Veramente Elliot ha chiesto un anno in più per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio, ergo non vuole arrivarci il prima possibile.
> 
> P.S. Occhio che se continui a usare nomignoli e a postare Fake News su di loro ti ritrovi un loro avvocato a casa


Che fake news? Devi essere un po' confuso amico mio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 maggio, la Uefa ha deciso di non decidere sul Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-sospeso-procedimento-sul-milan-ufficiale-vt77392.html ) ed è un pasticcio. Si attenderà prima il TAS, ma l'udienza del Milan non compare tra quelle che sono già state fissate ( mercoledì sparite dal sito). E ciò rappresenta un'anomalia.
> 
> La decisione di non decidere è favorevole al Milan nel breve periodo. I rossoneri potranno disputare l'Europa League. E il Milan può continuare a sperare di trovare un *accordo cumulativo* con la Uefa.
> 
> ...


Tutta la credibilità della uefa crolla.
Le tempistiche poi rischiano di creare malumori e tensioni tra clubs : da noi abbiamo il toro che gufa e presumo anche in premier ci siano avvoltoi pronti a scippare il posto del city in champions.
In parole povere la uefa continua a minacciare pene severissime ma ormai non può più pronunciarsi perchè il tas potrebbe smontare tutto ridicolizzando il sistema e scoprendo la fragilità di un'organizzazione che di democratico ha nulla.


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che fake news? Devi essere un po' confuso amico mio.



Elliot vuole arrivare al pareggio di bilancio prima possibile: FAKE NEWS.
Nessuna confusione da parte mia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Elliot vuole arrivare al pareggio di bilancio prima possibile: FAKE NEWS.
> Nessuna confusione da parte mia


E sarebbe una fake news? 
Mi sa che te il diem lo dovresti cogliere prima di premere i pulsanti sulla tastiera. Se ti devo spiegare la differenza tra opinione e notizia sei messo male.


----------



## Il Lello (6 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Idiott che si vorrebbe far squalificare per avere un anno in più per pareggiare il bilancio  Della serie: chissene dei risultati sportivi, l’importante è arrivare al pareggio il prima possibile per levarsi di culo. Veramente politica vincente.



Ma cosa ti aspettavi? E' un fondo di investimento, per natura guardano all'opzione che più fa guadagnare agli investitori.. se questa coincide con vittorie sportive buon per il Milan, paradossalmente se fruttasse di più arrivare sempre decimi stai sicuro farebbero quello perché non stiamo parlando di un presidente tifoso


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E sarebbe una fake news?
> Mi sa che te il diem lo dovresti cogliere prima di premere i pulsanti sulla tastiera. Se ti devo spiegare la differenza tra opinione e notizia sei messo male.



Se si passa agli insulti ti do ragione e mi ritiro.
Arrivederci


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Alcune domande.
> -Può succedere che il TAS stabilisca che il termine del 2021 e la sanzione eventuale dell'esclusione non siano proporzionati e rinvii tutto alla UEFA per una rideterminazione e, in quella sede(quindi non al TAS), ci sia una riunione dei due procedimenti?
> -In generale, il TAS può stabilire una pena di sua iniziativa o può solo rinviare alla UEFA stabilendo i criteri?
> -Se il TAS conferma la sanzione per il triennio 14-17, in sede di giudizio sul triennio 15-18 gli anni 15/16 e 16/17 sarebbero assorbiti dalla prima sentenza e, quindi, saremmo di fatto giudicati solo per l'anno 17-18?


Il Tas ha poteri sia di annullamento con rinvio (quelli, ad esempio, usati lo scorso anno, allorché annullo' la sanzione di squalifica nei confronti del Milan, invitando la Corte Giudicante della Uefa ad adottare una sanzione congrua per le contestate violazioni della break even rule per il triennio 2014-2017, poi adottate con il provvedimento del successivo dicembre, ulteriormente impugnato dal Milan davanti al Tas, nel procedimento ora sospeso), che di annullamento senza rinvio. In ogni caso, la base giuridica delle sue decisioni può essere la norma impugnata, secondo una interpretazione orientata al rispetto di superiori principii posti da ordinamenti nazionali di rango legislativo, o sovranazionali (diritto svizzero, quale diritto del luogo di stabilimento dell'autorita' da cui proviene l'atto impugnato; diritto Ue, CEDU, diritto internazionale generale di fonte consuetudinaria, ovvero la c.d. lex sportiva), ed adottare decisioni vincolanti per le parti in causa in base al lodo, ed aventi un valore di precedente influente su decisioni future, cui la Uefa si conformerebbe per nomofilachia e finalità deflattiva. Ciò dipende, ovviamente, dal contenuto del ricorso presentato dal Milan, dai documenti allegati, e dalle difese della Uefa. Il procedimento in corso alla Uefa, ora sospeso, riguarda la contestazione suppletiva sul 2017-18, ma nell'ambito di un ordinamento, quello del FPF, che prevede il monitoraggio continuo su base triennale, e la regola del deficit aggregato massimamente tollerabile pari a 30 milioni sul precedente triennio. È chiaro però che un provvedimento del Tribunale di Losanna che annullasse, o annullasse con rinvio, la sanzione sul 2014-17, influirebbe direttamente sui presupposti dell'azione disciplinare sul 2017-18, avendo riguardo ai periodi 2015-16, e 2016-17, oggetto della cognizione del giudizio a Losanna. Da qui, la sospensione prudenziale da parte della Uefa.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (6 Giugno 2019)

Io continuo a non capire come sia possibile che un ricorso presentato a fine dicembre, non sia ancora stato discusso dopo 6 mesi....anzi, manco ancora calendarizzato, altro che non discusso.E' una cosa che mi manda ai pazzi, perchè adesso, come volevasi dimostrare, il calciomercato entrerà nel vivo e noi saremo fermi a metà del guado, ad attendere prima i comodacci del TAS e poi quelli dell'UEFA.
Complimentissimi a tutti, davvero.


----------

